# PHP 7.0 Bild als Collage



## nono16 (5. April 2005)

Hey,
ich hätte da eine große Bitte...
und zwar bräuchte ich dringend ein bild..das sowas wie eine collage ist..also mehrere bilder in einander...
ich habe Photoshop 7.0 nur bin ich der totale Anfänger!
ich habe schon einige Anleitungen hier im I-net gelesen..aber ich komme mit keiner klar,da ich mich eben mit den masken und ebenen überhaupt nicht auskenn :-(
deshalb wollte ich hier einmal fragen,ob mir jemande GENAU sagen kann,wie des geht?! 
viele dank schon einmal 

lg nono


----------



## IAN (5. April 2005)

Hallo Nono,
was meinst Du genau?
Ein Kollage aus 3-8 Bildern oder ein Bild welches aus kleinen Pixelbilden ein Gesamtbild macht?
IAN


----------



## nono16 (5. April 2005)

hm,eigentlich ein großes bild,des aus lauter kleinen verschiedenen bildern besteht 
ich hoff,du weißt was ich mein


----------



## Leola13 (5. April 2005)

Hai,

such mal nach Mosaik hier im Forum, da solltest du fündig werden.
Ansonsten bei   nach entsprechenden Share oder Freeware - Programmen suchen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## nono16 (6. April 2005)

mosaik is des glaubich aber ned   und bei google hab ich auch schon gesucht..find zwar sachen,komm abed ned so klar damit...hab ja php,aber ich kenn mich da einfach so gut wie garned aus....


----------



## c2uk (6. April 2005)

Um mal ein paar Verständnisfehler auszuräumen, PHP hat nichts mit Photoshop zu tun, dieses wird PS abgekürzt.

Und dann meinst Du entweder so ein Bild: http://www.j-k-s.com/scripts/fileupload/mosaik.jpg

Oder wohl eher so etwas: http://www.al.com/specialreport/mobileregister/ego/collage.jpg

Bei zweiterem sind weiche Übergänge sehr wichtig, und dafür eignen sich Ebenenmasken ideal. Ein Tutorial dazu gibts auch bei tutorials.de : http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151605.html (viel einfacher kann man es eigentlich nicht mehr erklären).

Je nach Bild muss aber auch ein deutlicher Übergang her, da gabs letztens eine guten Diskussion dazu: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials198843.html

Ach ja, es wäre auch sehr nett, wenn Du wie in Deinem ersten Post, Dich auch weiterhin an die Netiquette hälst, das macht es einfacher zu verstehen was Du eigentlich willst.


----------

